# Dc score!!!!



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

While I was in Kansas City this week for work, I found a shop about 30 minutes from where we were that had a couple of DCs for sale. They were both in need of some cleaning and came from a metals shop. I ended up getting the baby Grizzly cyclone unit. It was made in 4/11, so it's not too old. New these units are $800. I paid $175. The electrical relay only works when bypassed, but I priced this at Grizzly & it's about $62. I spent about 3 hours today taking it apart, cleaning it, and putting it back together. Looks like I need to do some rearranging in the garage now.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice find. I am in the process of picking up a DC, and will also have to rearrange my shop a bit.

Jon


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I'm so jealous right now.....thats a steal...


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats on a gloat able buy. Great price on a good looking unit. Enjoy.


----------

